

Unix history repository - nazri1
https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-repo

======
christianbryant
I'm inclined to be interested, but correct me if I'm wrong: Is there not
potential for copyright infringement if code is copied to this repository? I
understand what you _intend_ to do here, and that's awesome, but I'd be
careful about _how_ it's done. Cheers.

~~~
cronopios
Ancient Unix were released by Caldera under a 4-clause BSD license.

See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_UNIX](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_UNIX)

The source code for SysV is floating around the Internet, but adding it to
this repo would amount to copyright infringement.

~~~
gpvos
SysV is apparently here:
[https://archive.org/details/ATTUNIXSystemVRelease4Version2](https://archive.org/details/ATTUNIXSystemVRelease4Version2)

~~~
cronopios
Yep, but please notice that AFAIK Novell holds the copyrights to this code,
and (unlike the Ancient Unixen) it has not been released under a BSD-like
license.

------
DonHopkins
Went there hoping to read .history files of famous unix gurus.

